# which tyres?



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

which tyres are best suited to the 20"wheels on my tts looking for recommendations need new tyres any advice on what to fit? :?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

credy68 said:


> which tyres are best suited to the 20"wheels on my tts looking for recommendations need new tyres any advice on what to fit? :?


Michelin PS4S's seem to get rave reviews everywhere, but pretty expensive. Think you might be looking at £800 for a set of 20's.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Blade Runner said:


> credy68 said:
> 
> 
> > which tyres are best suited to the 20"wheels on my tts looking for recommendations need new tyres any advice on what to fit? :?
> ...


Yep, £195.95 a corner from Camskill for the MPS4S. IMO the OP would get more helpful responses by specifying requirements other than just "best suited". Even if we ignore price for the moment, there's still performance, ride comfort, noise, etc, to consider - many of which may be conflicting.

Otherwise the simple reply 255/30Y20 seems appropriate (if somewhat unhelpful). However no problems recommending Camskill, as I got my replacement 19s from them last week.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Pirelli P Zero SC with PNCS (Noise Cancelling)? I'm just wondering if they really work.

I'm also interested as I'll need a set within a few thousand miles. My priorities would be to reduced tyre roar, wet grip (as the wet weather is relentless!), and good lateral grip. I can sacrifice a little longevity for grip on this car.


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

ChesterUK said:


> Has anyone tried the Pirelli P Zero SC with PNCS (Noise Cancelling)? I'm just wondering if they really work.
> 
> I'm also interested as I'll need a set within a few thousand miles. My priorities would be to reduced tyre roar, wet grip (as the wet weather is relentless!), and good lateral grip. I can sacrifice a little longevity for grip on this car.


currently got the Pirelli pzero bloody awful useless in the cold wet weather I know people rate the michellins but been looking at the goodyear ays 5s saving up to £200 anybody got these fitted?


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Wow. I'm not interested in having a tyre that's no good in UK conditions. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Got Michelin PS4's on my TTS - just excellent, even on cold, wet roads as we currently have in the UK. Wear rate is amazingly low - with mine looking like they'll get me to 25k before getting below 3mm. Grip is fantastic, fuel economy good and they're not noisy. Night and day better than the God awful Hankooks the car came with on delivery. It's worth paying more for a premium tyre, it really is


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

I'm in the UK and have 20" rims on my TT Ultra Black Edition. Ended up with Falken 255/30R20 FK510 92Ys, when I replaced my fronts last week.

Very pleased with them - good grip in the wet, no noticeable noise increase compared to the Yoko's that were on before. Paid about £170 per tyre fitted.

The fitter told me that Porsche and Skoda are looking to have Falkens on their production cars this year.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been using Falken FK510 for 2 yrs now and far better than the Potenzas fitted from new.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

90TJM said:


> I have been using Falken FK510 for 2 yrs now and far better than the Potenzas fitted from new.


I had Falkens on a previous car and rated them, wasn't a performance ca by any means but drove it like I stole it sometimes!

Bridgestones IMO have zero redeeming features, single most dangerous tyre I've ever had the displeasure to drive on. VW need to stop putting them on performance Golfs let alone even faster Audis.

The P Zeros on my TTS were not as bad as I expected but far from ideal.


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

90TJM said:


> I have been using Falken FK510 for 2 yrs now and far better than the Potenzas fitted from new.


are they on a tts?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

credy68 said:


> ChesterUK said:
> 
> 
> > currently got the Pirelli pzero bloody awful useless in the cold wet weather I know people rate the michellins but been looking at the goodyear ays 5s saving up to £200 anybody got these fitted?


Those are what I fitted, but on my 19" TTS rims. No complaints so far, but still very early days.
Certainly no worse than the Bridgestone Potenza S001 that we're fitted from new, and certainly better than they were after 26k+!


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

credy68 said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > I have been using Falken FK510 for 2 yrs now and far better than the Potenzas fitted from new.
> ...


No 2.0 S-line but as all the power is going to the front wheels the Potenzas used to spin far too easy even in the dry,which the falkens dont.I believe Falken tyres are now being fitted to A1s and Q3s at the factory.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Mark Pred said:


> Got Michelin PS4's on my TTS - just excellent, even on cold, wet roads as we currently have in the UK.


Agreed, they are expensive but they are excellent and worth the investment!


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

That's a massive price difference between the Falkens and the Michelins with potentially around £240 saved after replacing all 4. Pretty significant if they're that good!


----------



## dezza59 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm on Goodyear Eagle 3 which are night and day better than the factory fit P Zeros in terms of comfort and noise. No loss in terms of handling either


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

On the subject of tyres, when do you normally change? Age 5 years or tread down to 2.5mm?

I'm on the original Hankooks (2016 and 32k miles) and they still have 3mm left.

Tempted to go for some Goodyear Eagle F1 Super Sports next


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

5 years or 3mm, whichever comes sooner. Tyre choice is such a personal preference and will be argued on here till the cows come home!!! Happy hunting :lol:


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

can get falken fk510 from tyres on the drive fitted for £576 at mo with a 10 percent discount cheapest I can find the Michelins ps4 blackcircles £840 fitted fair difference are they :? worth the extra?


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

DPG said:


> On the subject of tyres, when do you normally change? Age 5 years or tread down to 2.5mm?
> 
> I'm on the original Hankooks (2016 and 32k miles) and they still have 3mm left.
> 
> Tempted to go for some Goodyear Eagle F1 Super Sports next


you got 32k miles out of them my Pirellis down to the wear bar on the front done 16,5k how did you find the hankooks there cheap enough.are you on 19" or 20"?


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

anybody tried Dunlop sport max rt2?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

credy68 said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > On the subject of tyres, when do you normally change? Age 5 years or tread down to 2.5mm?
> ...


I'm on the original 19" TTS alloys, I don't mind the Hankooks but I've not tried anything else. Others who have changed to PS4's or F1's say the difference is night and day so I think I'll give one of the others a go.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

DPG said:


> On the subject of tyres, when do you normally change? Age 5 years or tread down to 2.5mm?
> 
> I'm on the original Hankooks (2016 and 32k miles) and they still have 3mm left.
> 
> Tempted to go for some Goodyear Eagle F1 Super Sports next


As soon as they drop below 3mm is when I change, so I'm buying new tyres every 18 months based on around 17k pa. I had Hankooks on the TTS I owned, they were God awful, especially on cold, wet roads. I changed those at 5mm after a bit of a moment where the car aquaplaned on some standing water at just 40mph. Why Audi fit such crap to their cars I don't know.


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

DPG said:


> On the subject of tyres, when do you normally change? Age 5 years or tread down to 2.5mm?
> 
> I'm on the original Hankooks (2016 and 32k miles) and they still have 3mm left.
> 
> Tempted to go for some Goodyear Eagle F1 Super Sports next


As soon as they drop below 3mm is when I change, so I'm buying new tyres every 18 months based on around 17k pa. I had Hankooks on the TTS I owned, they were God awful, especially on cold, wet roads. I changed those at 5mm after a bit of a moment where the car aquaplaned on some standing water at just 40mph. Why Audi fit such crap to their cars I don't know [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

credy68 said:


> can get falken fk510 from tyres on the drive fitted for £576 at mo with a 10 percent discount cheapest I can find the Michelins ps4 blackcircles £840 fitted fair difference are they :? worth the extra?


I think so, one of the best "mods" was fitting a combo of lightweight wheels and 255 wide PS4S. Grip is staggering in wet or dry. They can feel a bit slippy at first but some warm-up goes a long way.

But what size for that price? Around 150-170 per corner fitted seems the going rate for 255/35/19s. Only the obscure sizes like 265s or 275/20s seem to attract 800+ for a set fitted when I was looking recently. I recently had my fronts replaced under insurance following an accident.

Worth noting the PS4S do wear well but the tread is not even to start with, 6.6mm/7.3mm/6.5mm across the 3 grooves. The fronts that came off were 5.9/6.2/5.9 after 7k miles.

As a result of the above - should anyone want 245/35/19 PS4S in the South - I have a set in Wiltshire that can go cheap, showing 7.1/6.0mm. I planned to fit them this year but due to above I'm not good for 18m+! PM me.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

ross_t_boss said:


> As a result of the above - should anyone want 245/35/19 PS4S in the South - I have a set in Wiltshire that can go cheap, showing 7.1/6.0mm. I planned to fit them this year but due to above I'm not good for 18m+! PM me.


Sorry to hear about that. Hope you manage to recover quickly.
I'm interested!


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

ChesterUK said:


> ross_t_boss said:
> 
> 
> > As a result of the above - should anyone want 245/35/19 PS4S in the South - I have a set in Wiltshire that can go cheap, showing 7.1/6.0mm. I planned to fit them this year but due to above I'm not good for 18m+! PM me.
> ...


Thanks, send a PM, to clarify that should say "I am good" - as in I won't need new tyres for at least 18 months now - I was fine, only just got the car back after 3 months though, substantial repairs required after hitting a wild boar on a dual carriageway!


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

DPG said:


> On the subject of tyres, when do you normally change? Age 5 years or tread down to 2.5mm?


On the TTS I wear through the tyres on miles before 5 years are up. Usually I replace around 2.5-3.0mm. I'll replace earlier if winter months are coming and I know I'll need a new set before the spring. Better to be driving on new rubber in winter conditions, even here in the UK.

On the MK1 I got 7+ years out of my last set of tyres due to very limited mileage. They still had loads of tread on them, but the side-walls had cracked due to age and UV exposure. It was getting to the point where it would have been a MOT advisory, and you don't really want that. I really hope they got scrapped and didn't get sold on as part worn...


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

credy68 said:


> can get falken fk510 from tyres on the drive fitted for £576 at mo with a 10 percent discount cheapest I can find the Michelins ps4 blackcircles £840 fitted fair difference are they :? worth the extra?


Yes, definitely 100% worth the extra, but that seems expensive unless that's for 20's... I paid £675 fitted for four PS4's last year (Kwikfit mobile fitting). Currently, £688 for a 19" set with Kwikfit. I would always fit the best tyres I can. Seems pointless to own a performance car and then give it iffy boots, just to save money. Pal of mine put Toyo's on his M4 - you can only imagine how that went :lol:


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Mark Pred said:


> credy68 said:
> 
> 
> > can get falken fk510 from tyres on the drive fitted for £576 at mo with a 10 percent discount cheapest I can find the Michelins ps4 blackcircles £840 fitted fair difference are they :? worth the extra?
> ...


unfortunately on the 255/20"wheels cant find them lees than £200 each.wish I had the 19"wheels to be honest.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Three A p606
£67 quid a tyre in 20" 
Best tyre out there by far

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/three-a/p606/

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I wouldn't never install those rubbish tires, least of all on a + 200cv/160 mph car... :roll:


----------



## Mr GTS (Dec 17, 2019)

HOGG said:


> Three A p606
> £67 quid a tyre in 20"
> Best tyre out there by far
> 
> ...


 :lol: that would have made a good April Fool - there's a great review from a Fiesta driver :-*

These look even better @ £52.88 a tyre :wink:

https://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/ ... 97w-915763


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

eventually fitted Michelin ps4 got a set of 4 fitted theyre much better than the Pirellis cant believe what a difference they've made to the car.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ChesterUK said:


> That's a massive price difference between the Falkens and the Michelins with potentially around £240 saved after replacing all 4. Pretty significant if they're that good!


It's not all about saving money, it's about performance and longevity. I can't see the logic in putting cheap or even mid-range tyres, such as Falkens, on a performance car; well unless you plan on selling it in the very near future


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> ChesterUK said:
> 
> 
> > That's a massive price difference between the Falkens and the Michelins with potentially around £240 saved after replacing all 4. Pretty significant if they're that good!
> ...


Lmao, bored or lockdown getting to you :lol:


----------



## Aikidomelly (Oct 20, 2018)

I have a 2015 mk3 tt. 245/35/r19
Which tires are best ?


----------



## chelspeed (May 6, 2017)

Aikidomelly said:


> Which tires are best ?


As many have said before. Do you mean best as in cheapest, best as in most mileage, best as in quietest, best as in dry grip in the summer, best as in all through the year compromise?

There will be a different answer for each. For me best dry grip in the summer but still maintaining safety in the cold and wet are Michelin Pilot Sport 4S.


----------



## Aikidomelly (Oct 20, 2018)

All round performance. On black circles cant see that tyre. Only the super sport about 180/ tyre


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

leopard said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > ChesterUK said:
> ...


 :roll: No such thing in my household, my missis is a consultant in the NHS (Addenbrookes) and I'm also a key worker having to venture out with no choice but to get on with it... sorry for not finding that comment very amusing.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> No such thing in my household, my missis is a consultant in the NHS (Addenbrookes) and I'm also a key worker having to venture out with no choice but to get on with it... sorry for not finding that comment very amusing.


The intention was not for your amusement but mine. The sentiment being that you had enough time to look at a quote somewhat 6 weeks ago says enough. There we go, a laugh out loud and a roll of the eyes for 'ya :lol: :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Best tyre for what?
What's important to you? noise? longevity? MPG? Snow/mud?.... lots of variables and there's no such thing as best, all depends on wants.

No one on here ever tracks their car, so handling in not a problem and a new tyre is invariably better than a worn one.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Best tyre for what?
> What's important to you? noise? longevity? MPG? Snow/mud?.... lots of variables and there's no such thing as best, all depends on wants.
> 
> No one on here ever tracks their car, so handling in not a problem and a new tyre is invariably better than a worn one.


I think you'll find it is the one that is best looking with a nice gel tyre dressing that really matters 

But after that, I'd agree. Except budget options as they really are shit (once tried, never forgotten) - would take a Michelin on the wear bars over one, even in the wet! Midrange options are fine for 'typical' all-weather driving. I have put Avons, Falkens etc on our Golf R in past as a good value all-rounder that performs well in wet and lasts. My wife drives it mostly and the performance variable not so critical for the family estate car. They can take LC in the wet and TC off without slipping, which is enough :lol:

TTRS on the other hand, PS4S every day of the week, given that is how it gets used. Best road performance oriented all-rounder. I see that's where the OP put his money - good choice.


----------



## Aikidomelly (Oct 20, 2018)

PS4 seem to be the forums favourites.
Black circles currently out of stock though.
How different are the super sports to the PS4 's ? Price is the same


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Aikidomelly said:


> PS4 seem to be the forums favourites.
> Black circles currently out of stock though.
> How different are the super sports to the PS4 's ? Price is the same


See here 




I put standard PS4's on the wife's roadster's 19 inch summer wheels. The car is never going on the track and is mostly used for touring so the best comfort option seemed better, for her, than the S or super sport.

NOTE: I was watching these tyres for ages. Last Christmas the prices dropped massively, especially when coupled with a black circles deal. It saved us over £40 per tyre compared to the prices last summer! I had the tyres fitted in March and put the wheels on the car early April. We have so far done less than 10 miles on them so can't report on how they feel!


----------



## credy68 (Nov 1, 2019)

Aikidomelly said:


> PS4 seem to be the forums favourites.
> Black circles currently out of stock though.
> How different are the super sports to the PS4 's ? Price is the same


sorry my bad have got the ps4s tyres brilliant compared to the Pirellis no more terrible oversteer to be honest was blaming my new car now it handles.


----------

